# working holiday visa query!



## sdunn (May 6, 2014)

i am currently on a 417 working holiday visa. i am working in Melbourne in a bio pharma company for nearly my allowed total of 6 months. i work for them through a recruitment company. my question is this, can i just change recruitment agencies and continue working in the same company? Or?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

No you cannot unfortunately


----------

